# Gmail Apk HELP



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

I need somone with smarts of the xml's to be able to tell me where to change the font color of the inbox. I want to have a black background with white text. So far I have a black backgroud, but still black text color. Could someone please help a fellow themer out?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

I believe it's smali... I have an inverted gmail but it's not the newest one.. it's the one prior to that but we have the inner message screen inverted also..


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

double post


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

not sure but I have a gmail app that shows images and colors inverted









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to development
Sent from mi dx


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay, I looked at the smali but I'll have to look again, because I"m not familiar with reading the code in those files


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah smali sucks to read.... but that text color is def in there... are you trying to invert the latest gmail?... on Liquid gb 2.0 for the d1 it comes stock as inverted but the "what's new screen" is white on white and the inner message screen isn't inverted..... I have the version before this latest one that I fully inverted with ecsnead69 and I can easily finish the latest version and give it to ya if ya end up stuck.... just let me know....

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

B-boy™ said:


> Yeah smali sucks to read.... but that text color is def in there... are you trying to invert the latest gmail?... on Liquid gb 2.0 for the d1 it comes stock as inverted but the "what's new screen" is white on white and the inner message screen isn't inverted..... I have the version before this latest one that I fully inverted with ecsnead69 and I can easily finish the latest version and give it to ya if ya end up stuck.... just let me know....
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Not sure if it's the lastest one or not, I just want to know where I can change the text color. I just made the background light blue until I can figure out how to change the text color. 
I went into the smali folder but I have no idea which folder it is or even how to open them. Any suggestions?


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Use note++ to edit smali... its a free software.. as far as where its at, I dunno... I can ask ecsnead if he remembers which smali... if ya find one that is named similar to the text or location you're trying to change, open that smali file up and hit ctrl +f ..... that'll open up a search.. do a search for text color and see how many matches show up... its difficult to edit smali if ya don't know much about it...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

they need to revamp the gmail ui


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I still like my gmail which is inverted and shows images

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish I could find a guide on how to change this text color though...I mean yea I can pull any apk that has it already done, but that isnt' the point I want to learn how to do it myself! LoL


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> they need to revamp the gmail ui


 ya they do...it has always sucked IMO


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

B-boy™ said:


> Use note++ to edit smali... its a free software.. as far as where its at, I dunno... I can ask ecsnead if he remembers which smali... if ya find one that is named similar to the text or location you're trying to change, open that smali file up and hit ctrl +f ..... that'll open up a search.. do a search for text color and see how many matches show up... its difficult to edit smali if ya don't know much about it...
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


If you could ask that would be fabulous


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Some steps to help with smali (not saying it is going to solve everything for you)

You could use and app like Beyond Compare to compare smali files from one that is already inverted to a stock one. 
Get xUltimate Color Converter http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xeudoxus/47283-release-xultimate.html to convert hex to binary code (which is what smali is in)
For black text in smali you are looking for const/high16 v0, -0x100 (also could search for setTextColor, usually that is just below the before mentioned code)
To make it white you change to const/16 v0, -0x1
Make sure to take the wording "high"out or if you don"t do this const/high16 v0, -0x1 - it will make it red (to me high means adding 000 to the end) cause const/high16 v0, -0x1 and const/16 v0, -0x1000 will be the same.

Again these are some things to look for. You know about as much as I know about it now.


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

thebowers said:


> Some steps to help with smali (not saying it is going to solve everything for you)
> 
> You could use and app like Beyond Compare to compare smali files from one that is already inverted to a stock one.
> Get xUltimate Color Converter http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xeudoxus/47283-release-xultimate.html to convert hex to binary code (which is what smali is in)
> ...


Oh my goodness!! I've been following some of your threads that you have helped out on, and I've been trying to locate you, to ask you these VERY questions, THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------

